

A.M.D. to Split Into Two Operations - jaydub
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/07/technology/07chip.html?ref=technology

======
Xichekolas
Man, and here I was hoping they would spin off ATI again. It would've been
very interesting had AMD and Nvidia actually gotten together.^ AMD just hasn't
been the same since they ate the poison apple.

^ Which almost happened, twice: [http://www.tomsguide.com/us/amd-nvidia-
merger,review-1061.ht...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/amd-nvidia-
merger,review-1061.html)

~~~
vizard
Well ATI isnt doing all that bad right now. Its AMD's microprocessor business
that isnt doing all that great right now.

------
zandorg
I read in a book about Intel (Inside Intel), that AMD has a funny role in the
market: To supply chips when Intel can't (for whatever reason). Everyone sees
them as a CPU business competing with Intel, but in fact, they are in a way,
partners.

I also came away from that book with Grove (or Moore?) 's "Only the paranoid
survive".

